# عالم الفن > أخبار الفن والنجوم >  السيرة الذاتية لبعض النجوم

## شمعة امل

السيرة الذاتية للمطربين و مشاهير العرب ( غناء ) 

نبدءها بالمطربه الجميله  



نانسى عجرم 




الاسـم: نانسي عجرم 
العمر:26 سنه 
الـجنسيـه: لبنانيه من بيروت - الحمرا 
تاريخ الميلاد:16/5/1983 
البــرج : الثــور / من مميزات البرج التفكير الذكي وايضاً يكونو اصحاب هذا البرج يتصفون بالمرح 
لـون الـشعر: ما بينَ الأحمـر والبُني 
لـون العيون: ازرق 
الــوزن:50 كيلو جرام

هـوايات نانســي عـجرم: الطبخ والسباحه السفر وخاصتا الى ايطاليا و تركيا
الاغــنيه المفضله: ناديت لـ عباس ابراهيم
المغني المفضل : فضل شاكر
اللـون المفضل: الازرق
الاكــله الـمفضله : لوبيا ورز
المسلسل الكرتوني المفضل: توم & جيري
تحب متابعة اشغالها واعمالها مع: مخرجها جي جي لامارا
الانســانه القريبه منها: امها
متى تـبكي نانسي عجرم : عندما ترى انسان يحتاج الى شيء ولا يقدر الوصول اليه
الفنانه المفضله: جوليا روبرتس وماجده والكثير
الفيلم المفضل: خلي بالك من(( زوزو)) وهو فلم مصري
ترتيب نانسي من اخواتها :نانسي هي الاكبر ومن بعدها اختها نادين عجرم تصغر نانسي بسنه وحده ومن بعدها اخوها نبيل عجرم ويصغر نانسي بسنتين





















_ثانيا__ : النجم محمد حماقى_ 




_الأسم : محمد إبراهيم محمد الحماقي_ 
_السن : 34_ 
_تاريخ الميلاد__ : 4/11/1975_ 
_بــرج : العقرب_

_الطعام المفضل : ورق العنب_ 
_احسن لون__ : ازرق_ 
_الرياضة المفضلة : كرة القدم والسباحة_ 
_احسن ممثلة : سعاد حسني ومنى__زكى_

_احسن ممثل : احمد زكى واحمد السقا_
_احسن مغنى__ : Craig David ومحمد__منير_
_احسن مغنية__ : Christina Aguilera_
_احسن ماركة رياضية__ : Adidas_
_احسن__لعبة__ : Winning Eleven ( كورة__ )_
_افضل الكتب :انور السادات_
_افضل فيلم__ : Troy_ 
_الألة المفضلة : الجيتار_
_افضل فريق : الأهلى وبرشلونة_
_المؤهل__ : أكاديميّة القاهرة فنون و موسيقى_
_مـحـل الإقــامة : مصر__ / القاهرة_





















_ثالثا : تامر حسنى_
 



_الاسم : تامر حسني شريف عباس_ 
_مواليد: برج الأسد 16\8\1977_ 
_السكن : القاهرة / مصر_ 
_شهاداته :تخرج من كلية الأعلام بجامعة 6 أكتوبر في القاهرة_

_والده مصري ووالدته سورية (حفظهما الله له)_ 
_ألوانه المفضلة : الأزرق الفاتح والأبيض واللون الأسود_ 
_هواياته : كرة القدم – ركوب الخيل – السباحة – العزف على آلة الغيتار – كتابة القصص وتأليف الأفلام_ 














_*_ _له أخ وحيد ولا يعرف والده الذي انفصل عن أمه وهو لا يتعدى السابعة من عمره واسمه حسام,ولكن القدر_ _جمعهما مرة أخرى والتقى والده المهاجر خارج مصر._ 
_على رغم المأساة التي عاشها فى سفر والده وعدم معرفته له لفترة طويلة ،فإنها تعتبر أكثر ما يميز شخصية تامر حسني الحساسة الذي حاول من خلالها تقديم موسيقى ذات شكل خاص به وحده ، ليمر فعلاً إلى القلوب سريعاً ، وتقتنع به نقابة المهن الموسيقية وفي الوقت نفسه يصبح عضواً بها_ _رغم قصر عمره الفني الذي لم يتجاوز الستة أعوام بعد !_ 




_* انتبهت والدته لصوته وموهبته فقررت إدخاله معهد "الكونسيرفتوار" لتعليم الموسيقى_ 
_وبدأت موهبة الغناء تظهر عنده عندما كان في الجامعة حيث كانت تتيح له الكثير من الفرص_ _للغناء._ 





_* ومن هذا المنطلق يتمنى تامر أن يقوم بعمل دويتو مع عمرو دياب الذي يشير إليه دوماً باعتباره مثله الأعلى_ 
_الهضبه : عمرو دياب_ 







_عمرو عبد الباسط عبد العزيز دياب (11 تشرين الأول 1961 في بورسعيد) المعروف باسم عمرو دياب، وهو احد أبناء سنهوت الموجودة في محافظة الشرقية__._ 


_السيرة الذاتية_ 
_ولد عمر دياب في قرية سنهوت مركز منيا القمح محافظة الشرقية, مصر, وهو من عائلة فنية. أبوه, عبد الباسط دياب, عمل في قناة السويس حيث كان هو رئيس البناء البحري وبناء السفن وكان هو من شجع عمرو على الغناء. عندما كان عمرو في السادسة من العمر أخذه أبوه إلى مهرجان 23 يوليو في بورسعيد حيث قاموا بزيارة محطة الإذاعة المحلية وغنى عمر لأول مرة في الإذاعة النشيد الوطني (بلادي بلادي).أعجب بغنائه محافظ بور سعيد وخيره بين ان يفوز بعلبة شيكولاته او طقم اقلام واختر دياب ان ياخذ علبة الأقلام وقتها_ 
_بدأ دياب دراسته الموسيقية في أكاديمية القاهرة للفن ولكنه لم يستكمل الدراسة حينذاك وخرج من السنة الثالثة وبعدها انقطع عن حضور السنة الرابعة الا انه اكمل الدراسة مؤخرآ أصدر عمر ألبومه الاول والذي لم يحقق وقتها نجاحآ وكان بعنوان ياطريق ياطريق وبعدها اصدر البوم اخر بعنوان غني من قلبك وبدء يلاقي نجاحآ حينذاك وعرف الفنان عمرو دياب بأداءه ايضآ وقتها لأحدي اغنيات الفنان محمد منير بعنوان امي الحبيبة واذيعت الأغنية مصورة ليبدء عمرو دياب رحلة الشهرة منذ ذلك الوقت حتى الآن أصدر عمرو 23ألبوم ومعظمها حققت مبيعات هائلة . أقام عمرو حفلات في أستراليا, كندا, أوروبا وفي الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية_

_في سنة 1990 اختير عمرو ليمثل مصر في بطولة الأمم الافريقية الخامسة حيث غنى باللغة الإنكليزية والفرنسية كما لو أنه كان يغني بالعربية. هذا الحفل عرض في التلفاز في العالم العربي وأبرز في إذاعة CNN. بالإضافة إلى اشتراكه في بعض الأفلام من ضمنهم فلم ضحك ولعب, الذي افتتح مهرجان الأفلام المصرية سنة 1993. في هذا الفيلم,من إخراج طارق التلمساني, مثل عمرو إلى جانب أشهر ممثل عربي في العالم الفنان( عمر الشريف). وفي فيلم أيس كريم, إخراج خيري بشارة, كان لعمرو دور البطل الرئيسي في الفيلم__._ 
_بدأ النجم عمرو دياب دراسنه الموسيقية في أكاديمية القاهرة للفن ولم يستكمل الدراسة وقتها وخرج من السنة الثالثة__الألبومات_ 
_قائمة البومات عمرو دياب_ 
_•_ _الليلة دي "2007" أول اغنية عربية تستخدم التانجو(الليلادي) والتربل هاوس (نقول__)_  
_•_ _كمل كلامك 2005_

_•_ _ليلي نهاري 2004 أحدث أنقلاب في المبيعات لدى شركة روتانا_
_•_ _علم قلبي 2003 أول أغنية عربية على نمط البوب الامريكي__._ 
_•_ _أكتر واحد 2001 حقق الجائزة العالمية : أوورد ميوزك واول اغنية مركبة عربية واجنبية_
_•_ _تملي معاك 2000 أحدث صرخة مدوية في العالم لتقليد الشباب اللوك الذي ظهر به وترجمت إلى أكثر من 7 لغات_
_•_ _قمرين 1999أول البوم يحوى دويتو في عصر الاغنية الحديثة مع الشاب خالد ومطربة يونانية_
_•_ _عودوني 1998_
_•_ _نور العين 1996 حقق الجائزة العالمية: أوورد ميوزك واول فيدو كليب يستخدم المودليز وأختيرت ضمن أفضل 50 أغنية على مستوى العالم في القرن العشرين وكانت ألأغنية العربية الوحيدة_
_•_ _راجعين 1995 أول فكليب يتم تصويرة على طريقة السينما كليب_
_•_ _و يلوموني 1994 أول اغنية اسبانية عربية_
_•_ _ذكريات__ 1994_ 
_•_ _يا عمرنا 1993_
_•_ _أيامنا 1992_
_•_ _أيس كريم في جليم 1992_
_•_ _حبيبتي 1991 حصل على الاسطوانة الذهبية_
_•_ _ما تخافيش 1990_
_•_ _شوقنا 1989_
_•_ _ميال 1988 تم ترجمتها إلى أكثر من 5 لغات عالمية_
_•_ _خالصين 1987_
_•_ _هلا هلا 1987_
_•_ _غني من قلبك 1983_
_•_ _يا طريق 1981__السينما_
_•_ _أيس كريم في جليم ( عمرو دياب - جيهان فاضل__)_ 
_•_ _ضحك ولعب وجد وحب (عمرو دياب - يسرا__)_ 
_•_ _العفاريت ( عمرو دياب - مديحة كامل__)_ 
_•_ _السجينتان ( عمرو دياب - الهام شاهين - سماح انور)_






















_موعدكم مع حورية الفن : اليسا_ 




_الأسم الكامل : إليسار زكريا خوري_  
_اسم الشهره : إليسا_  
_تاريخ الميلاد : 27 / 10 / 1972_ 
_مكان الميلاد : لبنان في دير الاحمر_

_الشهادة الجامعية : بكالوريوس علوم سياسية من جامعة لبنان_

_البرج : العقرب_  
_العائلة :_ _الاب و الام و 3 أولاد و 3 بنات_  
_ترتيب العائلة : بنت و ولد توام و بنت و ولد_ _توام ثم اليسا ثم ولد 0_ 

_الاب متوفي عام 2004_ 
_حلم : تحلم ان تصبح محامية_ 
_تحلم : بتكوين عائلة واطفال_ 
_الهواية : الرياضة والسفر_ 
_الحياة الشخصية :_ _عزباء_ 
_الوان المفضل : الابيض_ 
_الاكلة المفضلة : السوشي_ 
_العطر المفضل :_ _جيفنشي وخاصة هوت كوتور_ 
_السيارة المفضلة : Bmw ._ 
_المقالة المفضلة : غرد خارج السرب اذا كان صوتك جميلا_
_اللغات : تتكلم انكليزي وفرنسي واسباني وايطالي_ _وتغني تركي وطبعا عربي_ 
_شخصيات قابلتها : الملكة رانيا - الاردن_ 
_سمو الشيخ_ _محمد بن راشد أل مكتوم - الامارات العربية المتحدة_ 
_كما حضر الرئيس الامريكي_ _السابق بيل كلنتون احدى حفلاتها_ 
_من بداياتها رسمت لها خطا مغايرا عن جميع_ _الفنانات وهي الأعتماد على الرومانسيه في أغانيها_ 
_وبدا ذلك واضحا في كليباتها .._ 
_حصلت على عدة القاب منها ( ملكة روتانا _ ملكة الرومانسية _ حورية الفن __ _ملكة الإحساس )_



















_ألبوماتهــــــا:_ 


_1999 م بدي دوب_ 


_2000_ _م ا خرتا معاك_ 


_2002_ _م عايشالك_



_2004_ _م أحلى دنيا_ 


_2006_ _م بستناك_ 


_2007_ _أيــامي بيـــكـ_ 






_النجم : سامو زين_ 




_الاسم : سامو زين_ 
_ومصري_ _الموطن نشأ بداخل أسرة مكونة من خمسة أفراد ._ 
_على عكس اتجاهات العديد من مطرب_ 
_الجنسية : السورية_

_إسمه الحقيقي أسامة الأبرص ولد في الكويت ولكنه في الأساس سوري الجنسية ويقول عن نفسه إنه لبناني الجذوري هذا العصر قرر منذ أول إطلالة له على الجماهير العربية عند ظهوره لأول مرة إعادة_ _زمن الاغانى الرومانسية الجميلة التي افتقدناها منذ زمن ليس بقصير ._ 
_ولكونه كان صادقا في توجهه نجح في اختراق قلوب وعقول عشرات هذا اللون بكافة الأقطار العربية وفى غضون فترة زمنية قصيرة أصبح سامو زين واحدا من أبرز المطربين الشبان الذين عشقوا لونه الرومانسي في وقت تغلب عليه الأغنية السريعة ومن هنا أصبح له جمهور يقدر_ _بعشرات الآلاف بكافة الأقطار العربية أحبوا أغنياته العاطفية الناعمة._ 
_عشاق صوته إختلفوا حول جنسيته وهو في بداية المشوار خاصة حينما قدم أغنيته الشهيرة ميلى فأشار_ _البعض إلى أنه مغربي الجنسية وقال آخرون أنه جزائري وذهبت فئة ثالثة إلى كونه تونسي ._ 
_بدايته الفنية كانت كمهندس صوت قبل أن يتجه للغناء حيث عمل كمهندس بأكبر استوديوهات الوطن العربي وتعاون مع مجموعة من كبار المطربين مثل عمرو دياب وديانا حداد وهشام عباس وآخرين واستفاد الكثير من هذا العمل والاحتكاك من نواحي كثيرة ومختلفة_ 


















في وجه الزمان لتعلن في شموخ وكبرياءأنها واحدة من أهم علامات الفن في 
العقود الأخيرة،أنها المطربة اللبنانية فيروز

 






لقد غنت فيروز للطفولة وللشباب وللحب وللوطن، ومازالت محتفظةبتلك الموهبة النادرة التي تجعلنا نسبح مع صوتها في بحر لانهائي من الشجون.  


*خطواتها الأولى بليالي الشتاء 
21 نوفمبر 1935م كان عاملالمطبعة وديع حداد، وزوجته ليزا البستاني يتلقيان





الهدية الإلهية نهاد حداد التي عرفت فيما بعد بـ"فيروز"، حيثولدت وسط عائلة حداد فقيرة تعيش في بيت متواضع مؤلف من غرفة واحدة في زقاق البلاطالحي 


القديم المجاور لمدينة بيروت الجميلة، وظلالأب يكافح لرعاية أسرته الصغيرة ويكفيهم قوت يومهم بالكاد. 

ولكن لم يمنع الفقر تلك العائلة من الاستمتاع بحياتها بمشاركة باقيالجيران 
التي كانت تعاني من نفس الظروف أيضاً، حيثكان يسهرون معا يضحكون ويغنون وفي إحدى تلك الليالي الباردة بدت موهبة تلك الصغيرةفي الظهور 
وغنت وأدهشت الجميع بصوتها الفريد فأشاعتفي الجو الدفء والحيوية.  
ونجح الأب في توفير جزءاًمن دخله البسيط من أجل تعليم أولاده، لذلك حظيت 
نهاد بفرصة الالتحاق بالمدرسة، وهناك استطاع صوتها أن يجذب الانتباهفوراً بوصفه يتمتع بنوعية فريدة، حيث كان يمكنها تحويل الأناشيد العادية الوطنيةإلى شيء مدهش بجماله.  
*في المدرسة 
وجاءت الفرصة لفيروز لتعبر عن جمال صوتها الآخاذ عندما بلغت الرابعةعشرة من عمرها، حيث سألها مدير مدرستها أن تغني في حضور محمد فليفل أستاذ  
















الموسيقى وأحد مؤسسي المعهد الموسيقي الوطنيفي لبنان والذي كان يبحث عن أصوات جديدة بهدف تأسيس فرقة كورال لبرنامج يتم إعدادهمن أجل مناسبة رسمية.  


وما أن سمعها السيد فليفل حتى وقع في عشقصوتها، وسألها إن كانت تريد الانضمام إلى فرقة المنشدين التابعة له، ووافقت نهادولكن كان يجب الحصول على موافقة والدها.  


ولم تكن موافقة الوالد المحافظ بتلكالسهولة، ولذلك قررت فيروز وأخيها ووالدتها كتمان ذلك الخبر، وبدأ أخيها جوزيف وديعحداد بمرافقتها إلى معهد 
فليفل لمدة أربع أو خمسسنين، حيث تعلمت كيف تغني وفق منهاج موسيقي، وفي نفس الوقت رتب لها السيد فليفل لكيتدرس في المعهد الموسيقي الوطني،  




ولم يعلم الوالد أن ابنته التحقت بأحد معاهدالموسيقى إلا وقت حفل 
التخرج، عندما دعته لحضورحفلة موسيقية، وبعد أن أزيحت الستارة بوقت قصير ظهرت نهاد على خشبة المسرح ليرىوديع ابنته تقف باعتزاز، لتغني 
تنويعات موسيقيةوتتسلم شهادتها. ونظرت نهاد إلى وجه أبيها لترى الدموع تنهمر على خديه، لقد كانأسعد من في الحضور لكن بدون أن يعترف بذلك.  









*حكاية فيروز 
ولم يمر الكثير منالوقت حتي جاء نهاد عرض عمل في الإذاعة اللبنانية، لكن والدها أقام الدنيا وأقعدها،لأنه أرادها أن تواصل دراستها في المدرسة 




العادية، إلا أن خالها الشقيق الأصغر لأمها أقنعه بأن يتركهاتقبل الوظيفة، 


وأعطى الوالد موافقته لتسبح فيروز في عالم الأنغام لتطربنا معالألحان بالأبدع والأروع.  
وفي أحد الأيام تلقت نهاد دعوة من حليم الرومي والدالمطربة "ماجدة الرومي" الذي كان موسيقياً ومدير البرامج وطلب منها أن تغني بشكل انفرادي 
كمااقترح أن تغير اسمها إلى فيروز لأنه أسهل على اللفظ واقترح عليهااسمان أحدهما فيروز والثاني "شهرزاد"، ومن ثم أصبح فيروز اسمها الفني.  
وظهرتمطربتنا خائفة ومرتبكة في أغنيتها الأولي، وبعد أن فرغت من غناء أولى إبداعاتها "تركت قلبي وطاوعت حبك" من كلمات "ميشيل عوض"، هرع فريق العمل نحوها لتهنئتها، ومع الوقت غنت أغان أكثر وبدأت تداعب في 
خجل أطراف أصابع الشهرة.  
*انطلاقتهاالحقيقية 
بدأت انطلاقة فيروز الفنية الحقيقية عام 1952م عندما تعاونت معالأخوين رحباني (عاصي ومنصور الرحباني) حيث كان الأخوان رحباني يأتيان إلى 











الإذاعة ليقدما برامجهما، وهناك التقت فيروز عاصي، وملأت أغانيها وقتئذ كافةالقنوات الإذاعية وبدأت تتسلم مفاتيح النجاح، وفي 1955م تزوجت مطربتنا ذات الصوت الحنون من عاصي الرحباني، وأنجبت منه زياد وريما 




ألسيرة ألـذاتيـة للفنانة يارا
الاسم الحقيقي

كارلا


اسمالشهرة

يارا


تاريخ الولادة
1/حزيران


البرج

الجوزاء


محل الولادة

لبنان\ البقاع \ دير الأحمر


الأكلة المفضلة

يارا كلماتدخل للمطبخ تحب تاكل بطاطا مقلية (للعلم هي طباخة ماهرة)


العائلة

تتكون من الأب والام والاخت واخ اسمه ملحم وهي اخرالعنقود


اللون المفضل

جميع الالوان المتدرجة واللون الاسودوالابيض


مديرالاعمال

طارق ابو جودة..



♥هويةيارا♥


كارلا نزيه بنت لبنانية تكره الغرور والوحدة وتحب ان تقضي وقتهابعيد عن العمل سواء مع اصحابها او اهلها
تحب الاطفال كثيراوتحب ان تجلس معهملفترة طويلة وسبب ذلك انها لم تتمتع بفترة طفولة فقد كانت لا تهتم باللهو والدمىوعندما سألت عن الانسانة
اجابت :بنت بسيطة جدا مثل أي بنت شرقية تحافظ علىتقاليد مجتمعها.
اما الارتباط فهو مازال خطوة مؤجلة فالمهم بالنسبة لي هوالفن.وتؤكد "يارا" انها راضية على ماقدمته حتى الان وأكدت انه اكثر مايشغلها هوالاوظاع الامنية السائدة في مختلف الدول العربية وخاصة لبنان والعراق وفلسطين فمندون وجود السلام لا أمل في العطاء للفن كما صرحت لاحدى الاذاعات العربية

كيفاكتشفت هوايتها


كانت يارا محبة للفن منذو الصغر ولقد اكتشفت ذلكوالدتها لانها كانت تسمع يارا تغني مع الراديو وكانت والدتها تخف صوت الراديو وياراتستمر بالغناء بصوت دافىء وهادىء ورومانسي
وتقول يارا ضاحكة :انها كانت تنتظرخروج عائلتها من البيت وتغير ملابسها وتنتعل حذاء والدتها ذالكعب العالي وتبدأبالغناء


بداية يارا فنياً
صوت رومنسي حالم لايختلف كثيرا عن شخصيةصاحبته بعد غياب طويل عن الساحة الفنية عادت في عام 2005 بأغنية حب كبير وبعدهاالبوم توصى فيي
الذي يحتوي على 9اغاني
كانت بداية يارا ببرنامج كأس النجوموكان عمرها 15سنة
وفازت بالكأس


اغاني وكليبات يارا


رغمصوت الفيروزي فأنها غير مشهورة كثيراوعندما سألت عن ذلك اجابت انا مابدي شهرة منغير اساس قوي ويمكن انا مش مشهورة كتير لان الناس هلاء بيفكروا بأشيا تانية غيرالصوت لكن ليضل الصوت هو الاقوى


اغاني البوم توصى فيي


بلاعشق- لو بصلي - وانا جمبك - حب كبير - لما تتطلع - توصى فيي- نستنيزمان - الف زيك - ايام

كليبات يارا


اخدني معك مع فضلشاكر
بحلم بعينيك
احسن ناس
اروبريت امي ثم أمي
توصى فيي
حبكبير
لو بصلي (حفلة )
صدفة (حفلة
ما يهمك 

اكثر الاشخاص تعاملا مع يارا


الملحن طارق ابو جودة
المؤلف الياس ناصر
المخرجة ليلىكنعان
المخرجة ميرنا خياط


x♥x اكثر الكلمات التي تستعملها فالمقابلاتالتلفزيونية x♥x


عم تفهم عليي // انو عرفتي كيف // .ياحياة قلبي// تسلم


جوائز يارا


جائزة كأس النجوم :كأفضل فنانة واعدة
جائزة سارليفو لاحسن مغنية لبنانية
جائزة البوسنة : ياراكانت تمثل بلدها معاربع وثلاثين دولة والحمدلله فازت بالمرتبة الاولى
جائزت الموركس دور:كأفضلفنانة لبنانية لعام 2006
جائزة الموركس دور:كأفضل ديو لعام 2006(ديو اخدنيمعك)
جائزة الموركس دور كأطول اوربريت لعام 2006 (الضمير العربي)

حفلات


حفلة تونس مع فضل شاكر بمناسبة عيد الحب
حفلة ليالي دبي
حفلةمهرجان جرش
حفلة مهرجان صلالاة
البرامج التي اشتضافت يارا
برنامج رايكمشباب على الراي
برنامج ياليل ياعين على لـlbc 
برنامج دندنة علىالmbc
برنامج نغم على الراي
برنامج الليلة الكبيرة على دبي
برنامج البومنجوم العرب على الـmbc 


القاب الفنانة يارا


ملاك الشاشة
ملكة الاصوات
ملكة الرقة






البدايه الحقيقيه كانت حدوده بس حدودة ايه جميلهاوي .شرين عبد الوهاب البنت الشقيه و شاب فنان ذي احاسيس عاليه *تامر حسني* وجات جمعتهم الصدفه بـ نصر محروس و جمعهم فعلابديو ثنائي عشان يعملوا حاجه لكل حبيب و حبيبه فـ لو كنت نسيت او احنا نسينا فهمافكرورنا.  
شقاوه طلعت صوت بيحمل معاني كتيره معاني فرح و حزن و مشاعر حب صدقهفليله من الايام و اه يا ليل على الي انت مخبيه 




حتى لو خايفه ومرعوبه من جمهور لم تعرفه من قبل اتكشف الستار و طلت شرين بحزن عميق حزن اتلمسفعنيها قبل صوتها وقالت للي ابتدى بظلمها لا يا حبيبي.اطلالة ظهر منها وشها الحزينو عشان ترتاح سيبني هو كان حلها الوحيد.بس قلب المراه كبير و طيب و يتخطى كل الحدودفرجع قلبها قال انا فالغرام دايبه فلقينا الضحكه الجميله ارتسمت....ايه ايه يا شرينشكلنا حنحسدك. 

سالناها: حبيبك وهو معاكي تقوليلوا ايه؟

ببساطه ردت: *حقلوابتوحشني و انا وياك *  










بس كلام كتير سمعناه و اتشاع عنلؤلؤتنا الجميله فردت ب:* كنت عارفه و اتاكدت ان جرح تاني جرح قلبي*.كانت متلخبطهيمكن متردده نوعا ما بس حولت انها متستسلمش و قالتلنا:* سيبني لمين؟ و نسينيليه؟وهو نور عيني و حسه ان صبري قليل *  
بس بص بقى معانا شرين سمعتنا اه لو جانيتاني.  







بماانها اصبحت تعيش فدوامه قررت تبتدي صفحه جديده و تحطايد على ايد مع نخبة جميله و عمالقه الفن الدرامي و روق وروق الدنيا كلها مع ميدومشاكل 


شرين طلت من تاني على حبايبها وعلنت:* قال ايه بعد النجاح حتى لونجاح نسبي جاي يطمن عليا و قال صعبان عليه بس شرين خلص حتى لو بتقول بحبك قوي بسبيكفي .حتى لو مت من البعد كل شيء حلو فعنيا مع انوا كان منى عيني انك تيجيبس....الوداع يا اغلى الناس*  






سنة 2004 كانت بداية خير فقداهدت فراشة الفن المعاصر كل عام و انت حبيبي مع الفنان "فضل شاكر" لكل اتنين قدروامعنى الحب الحقيقي و خاصة فمناسبه زي دي.  


بس مفيش مره زي المره دي و كاننفس كل من محبين شيري انهم يشوفوها سعيده و الي الامنيه اتحققت 
واعلنت لناقمرتنا مش عايزه غيرك بخطوبة جميلة 
شرين باتت تعيش فسعاده و فرح لا يحصى مع اليملك عمرها....ياه عين ونيني عليكي 









رجعت شرين قالت ما بتفرحشغير لفرحك و الكل حس ان شبح الحزن رجع يطاردها من تاني واتاكدنا من دا بـ طمن قلبييا قلبي....بس عشان مفيش حد حيظل على حزن كتير و اتاكدت ان فسخ الخطوبه هو الشيءالصح الي حتعملوا فتم بالفعل دا ...ومكنش و لا على بالي و لا المقربين منها ان داحيحصل بس نقول ايه غير قسم و نصيب 








لانها بتواجهنفسها بـ الي جرحني وخدت قرار ان هو اخر واحد ممكن تنزل عليه دمعه 



بسمن احساسي بشرين كنت بقول انوا ممكن يتهز قلبها شوية من كل الي حصل بس هيا عرفتالطريق و المشوار الصح و قالت بكل شجاعه و بناقص حياتي حكمل الحلم عشاني و عشان كلالي بيحبوني و لازم اعيش 




 



و هى من مواليد (1983/5/3) ، وميريام من مواليد الجنوباللبناني لكنها تقيم حالياً في منطقة "نيو روضة" في بيروت 

وهى من عائلة تضمثلاث أخوات 


و هى الوسطى بينهن

والدها يعمل في تصميمالمجوهرات 




ووالدتها تعمل في مجال تصميم الأزياء



تهوى الفن منذ صغرها،ففي التاسعة من عمرها تخرجت من برنامج "المواهب الصغيرة" على شاشة تلفزيون لبنانبميدالية ذهبية عن فئة الرقص الشرقي 


ثم تقدمت من برنامج "ستوديوالفن" 


وبعد ذلك درست أصول الغناء الشرقي لمدّة 4 سنوات في الكونسرفاتوارالوطني اللبناني 


وفي السادسة عشرة من عمرها اشتركت ميريام في مهرجان الأغنيةالشعبيّة اللبنانيّة 


وفي السابعة عشرة اشتركت في برنامج " استوديو الفنّ " عن فئة الأغنية الشعبيّة اللبنانيّة 


وفازت عن محافظة الجنوب بعد أن غنتللفنانة الكبيرة نجاح سلام ففازت 
واستطاعت أن تلفت اليها الأنظار 
وبعد ذلكفازت بشهادة الدكتور وليد غلميّة عن ثلاثة محافظات هي الجنوب وبيروت وجبللبنان 
و قد انتجت شركة ميوزيك ماستر البوم الفنانة الجديدة على الساحة الفنيّةميريام فارس 
والذي حمل عنوان "ميريام" تضمّن الألبوم ثماني أغنيات 










هي:" أنا والشوق، غمرني، لاتسألني، شو بدّو يصير، انت الحياة، أحبّك حيل، هالغرام مشغرام، ويا عالم بالحال 
و سبع من هذه الأغنيات من كلمات الشاعر طوني أبي كرم،وواحدة فقط من كلمات محمّد رفاعي 
أمّا ألحان 6 أغنيات من الألبوم 
فهي لملحنينيونانيين 








ولحنين لروجيه الحلبي وبودي نعّوم 


و قد قدمت ميريام اغنية " أنا والشوق " فى شكل كليب 
و الذي ظهرت من خلاله وهي تؤدّي رقصات باليهمتقنة 
حيث درست ميريام منذ الخامسة من عمرها الباليه 






وعن ذلك تقولميريام انها تحاول ان تركز على الغناء والرقص في آنٍ معاً 










وائل كفوري 


يعد النجم اللبناني وائل كفوري أحد روادالأغنية اللبنانية الذي استطاع أن يعيد إليها مجدها و مكانتها بين الأغاني العربية, فهو النجم الذي جعل جميع الجماهير من المحيط إلى الخليج يرددون أغانيه الرومانسية ومن بينها رائعته عمري كلو . فيا ترى ما هي بداية هذا النجم الأسطوري؟ و كيف شقطريقه إلى عالم النجومية ليحتل مكانة مميزة في عالم الغناء العربي في زمن كثرت فيهالنجوم و تعددت فيه الأصوات.بدايته ونشأته : 


و لد وائل كفوري في (حوش الأمراء) في مدينةزحلة اللبنانية بالتحديد في 14 سبتمبر من العام 1974 وسط عائلة محبه للفن و وائل هوالأخ الثاني في الترتيب من بين أخوته ميرنا و ريما و ميلاد. كان وائل موهوبا منذالصغر و كان دائما يحصل على الدعم من خلال أسرته و بالأخص من والدتههدى و ووالدهالذي بدوره يجيد أداء المواويل و علّم وائل غنائها. 
كان دائما عاشقا لفن وديع و الصافي و عبد الحليم حافظ و استطاع فيمابعد أن يجعل له خطا منفردا و مميزا في الغناء يعد مزيج من فن هذين العملاقين . 




و عن هذه الفترة تحدث وائل لبعض المطبوعاتقائلا (كنت احلم منذ الطفولة أن أكون فنانا, و لم يكن لدي وقت لأفكر في شيء آخرماذا اصنع لأغني؟ و لم أكن أفكر كيف اركب دراجة بقدر ما أفكر هل سأنجح إذا غنيت؟) بداية الانطلاق نحوالنجومية : 


عندما أنهى وائل دراسته الثانوية, ذهب إلىبيروت لإكمال دراسته في كليه (روح القدس) بجامعة الكسليك- The National Conservatoire of Lebanon* *- و كان اهتمامه بإكمال دراسته نابع من عشقه للموسيقى وانه إذا لم يتيسر له تحقيق حلمه ليكون نجم , على الأقل سيصبح مدرسموسيقى. 


و في هذه الأثناء و بالتحديد في عام, 1992شاهد وائل إعلانا على التلفاز لبرنامج اسمه (استيديو الفن ) يعرض على قناة LBC منإخراج الأستاذ سيمون اسمر. تقـدّم للبرنامج و استطاع أن يذهل لبنان و كبار لجنهالتحكيم 
تميّز وائل كفوري من خلال مشاركته فيبرنامج ستوديو الفن92/93 ( الذي شارك فيه في نفس الدورة: ديانا حداد- كلودا الشمالي -اليسّا - كاتيا حرب- جوانا ملاح- معين شريف- كاتيا فرح- وغيرهم) وفاز بالميداليةالذهبية التي سلّمته إياها السيدة/ تونيا مرعب التي كانت في لجنة الحكم.  




اشتهرت أغاني وائل كفوري بسرعة كبيرة خاصةأغنيته الأولى (ما وعدتك بنجوم الليل ) التي لا تزال حتى الآن تطلب و تغنى في كافةأنحاء الوطن العربي ,و قد طرحت هذه الأغنية في السوق لأول مرة في كاسيت يحمل اسمهاعام 93, من إنتاج (أوسكار)-  


شافوها و صارو يقولوا (أول البوم) 1994:و أطلق أول شريط غنائي له من إنتاج شركة ميوزيك بوكس, حملاسم –شافوها و صارو يقولوا- و تميز باللّون الشعبي و من الأغاني التي تضمنهاالكاسيت – أغنيه ما وعدتك بنجوم الليل – إنتي علمتيني أعشق-وأغنية" ليل و رعد وبردريح" التي نجحت نجاحا كبيرا و حملت وائل إلى أن يكون نجما يتردد اسمه بجميع أنحاءالوطن العربي, ومازال الجمهـور حتى الآن يطالب بهذه الاغنية التي كتب كلماتهاالشاعر: نزار فرنسيس و لحنها الملحن: سمير صفير. 


فيديو كليب ( ليل و رعد و برد وريح) تم توزيعها علىالتلفزيونات العربية كلقطات أخذت لوائل أثناء مشاركته في برامج (باب الحظ و دارالفنون) وبعض حفلات LBC . 
معقول تشتي بآب: قصة حقيقية!!! 




فيديوتضمن الكاسيت أيضا رائعة وائل كفوريمعقول تشتي بآب , قدمها وائل لأول مرة في برنامــــج (دار الفنون) LBC وللصدفة كانتالسماء قد أمطرت فعلا في بداية هذا الشهر أي قبل يومين أو ثلاثة من إطلالة وائلكفوري وهي حالة نادرة جداً أن تمطر في هذا الشهر في لبنان جعلت الكثيرين يظنون أنوائل غناها خصيصا للمناسبة. 
حققت هذه الأغنية نجاحاكبيرا في كافة البلدان العربية و لازال نجاحها مستمرا و الدليل على ذلك استمرار طلبالجمهور العربي لها في حفلاته . 




ميت فيكي (1995) 


في عام1995 أصدرت شركه ميوزك بوكس شريطغنائي (ميت فيكي) 


وضع هذا الألبوم وائل على القمة و كانت لهعده نجاحات منها تكريمه كأفضل مطرب عبرعدد من المطبوعات العربية, و حمل هذا الألبوموائل ليكون المطرب الأول المطلوب في كافه الحفلات الغنائية في جميع أنحاء العالمالعربي  


شهد هذا العام دخول وائل كفوري الفعلي لمصر (بعد أن كان قد سبقه صوته إلى هناك) من خلال مشاركته المميزة في (ليالي التلفزيون) على التلفزيون المصري. و تم ذلك أيضا من خلال تعاونه لأول مرة مع ملحن مصري وهوصلاح الشرنوبي 
مملكتي السعيدة : 




كما تم إصدار في العام 1996 أغنية منفردة هي (مملكتي السعيدة) من الحان الياس كرم في كاسيت (ربيع ميوزك بوكس). 


مرحلة الجيش : 


نهاية 96 شهدت دخول وائل كفوري إلى الجيش وقد أعلن عن ذلك بأغنية (رايح عالجيش) التي كانت أول أغنية وطنية تجمع الحبيبةبالوطن و احتلت المراتب الأولى. 


وخلال خدمته العسكرية كان وائل كفوري يصدرالأغاني في المناسبات التالية: 


عيد الاستقلال: أغنية (رسالة إلىأمي). 


عيد العشاق: أغنية (عيدالعشاق). 


عيد الام:أغنية ( مكتوبك ملياندموع). 


عيد الجيش اللبناني:أغنية (شرّعقلبك) 


(1997):  


بعد انتهاء فترة خدمة العلم , أصدرت ميوزيكبوكس انترناشونال كاسيت يتضمن جميع أغنيات وائل التي قدمها للجيش بعنوان 12 شهر . كليب : وأغاني الجيش صوّرت إما فيديو كليب إخراج رجا زهر أو مونتاج لحفلات LBC . منها أغنيتا مكتوبك مليان دموع و رسالة إلى أمي التي تضمنتا مقاطع من الجيش وبعض الصور له مع والدته و عائلته من إخراج" رجا زهر", كما صور أنا رايح بكرا عالجيشمن مقاطع حفلة ميروبا التي كانت آخر حفلة له قبل دخوله المعسكر و التي تم إصداركاسيت من قبل شركة ميوزيك بوكس يحتوي على أغاني الحفلة. نال وائل في هذا العام علىجائزة افضل مطرب لبناني من نادي الليونز 


مع خروج وائل من الجيش قدم الفنانون في أستوديو الفن مهرجاناحتفالي له في "نهر الفنون" حيث قامو بغناء أغانيه. و من الفنانين المشاركينبالاحتفال نوال الزغبي, زين العمر, رامي عياش,فارس كرم,هادي يونس و باسمة و قد صادفهذا اليوم أيضا عيد ميلاد وائل و تم إطلاق الأسهم النارية و قدم وائل أغنية 12 شهرفي الاحتفال. 


شباك الحب(1998):  


بعد خروجه من الجيش قدم وائل عام 1998 واحد من أروع ألبوماتهالرومانسية –شباك الحب- الذي حقق مبيعات كبيرة لشركة ميوزيك بوكس على الرغم عدمتصوير وائل لأي فيديو كليب سوى فيديو كليب حصري لقناه الموسيقى ART , لأغنيه الشوقالتي كانت باللهجة الخليجية و كتبتها الشاعرة غيوض و التي حققت نجاحا كبيرا و قامبتصوير الفيديو كليب المخرج محمد العجمي صور جزء منه في الساحل اللبناني والجزءالآخر في قلعة لبنان في بلدة (كوسبا) اللبنانية الشمالية . 


حكاية عاشق (1999):  


و في سنه 1999 طرح وائل البوم حكاية عاشق , و تضمن الألبوم, حكاية عاشق, كلما بتشرق , قاصد بيتك, الورد الأحمر من ألحان إحسان المنذر , عم فتشعشقفه كون, إلا الأشواق, انتي بتلعبي بالنار, أنت وحدك حبيبي, سلامات سلامات 
فيديو كليب: قام وائل بتصوير أغنيتين احداهما حكاية عاشق و الأخرى كلما بتشرقمع المخرج طوني أبو الياس . 




صيف هذا العام شهد المصالحة بين وائل كفوري وسيمون اسمر وظهروائل كفوري لأول مره على الهواء بكاميرا سيمون اسمر يوم 22 آب (أغسطس) عام 99 فيمهرجان الأغنية اللبنانية يوم عيد LBC ال14 وغنى يومها لمناسبة عودته لحضن سيموناسمر أغنية (راجع) الحان جوزف جحا التي 


عمري كله بعطيها 


عام 2000 اصدر أغنية (عمري كله بعطيها) الحان وسام الأمير منفردةفي البوم ريلاكس ان 2000) التي قدمها وائل في برنامج (عل الباب يا شباب ) عبر قناة LBC. 


سألوني (2000) :  


وتوالت الإصدارات الناجحة لوائل وتبعتها إصداره لألبوم ناجحوتضمن رائعته و التي توج من خلالها أميرا للأغنية الرومانسية- "سألوني" التي صاغكلماتها له نبيل أبو عبدو و لحنها المبدع زياد بطرس, و ضم الألبوم أيضا –مزعل كلالبنات- مش كتير إن حبيتك- أمان يا حبيبي أمان- عم بحرق أيامي- ليله ليله- أمان ياحبيبي- غلطه عمرنا- ،واخذ جائزة الميروكس لأفضل مطرب لبناني عام 2000. 


وكان هذا أول ألبوم لوائل كفوري من إنتاج شركةروتانا . 


فيديو كليب: صور وائل أغنيتان من إخراج طوني أبو الياس و هماسألوني التي صورت في لبنان و كما صورت أغنية مزعل كل البنات (2001) في منطقة البقاعاللبناني .  


شو رأيك :  


قدم وائل عام 2001 البوم –شو رأيك- الذي احتوى على شو رأيك -بهواكي- قد عيوني- لو قالوا- إنتى حبيبي- عم بكذب عليكي- أيامك كيف . أهم ما يميزالألبوم هو احتوائه على موالين الأول يأتي مطلع أغنيه شو رأيك و الأخر بعنوان –عمبكذب عليكي الذي قام أيضا وائل بتلحينه. 


فيديو كليب: صور وائل أغنيتان و هما شو رأيـك إخراج طوني أبوالياس في مطعم "الاورانج ميكانيك" في لبنان كما قام في عام 2002 بتصوير أغنية "بهواكي" مع المخرج وليد ناصيف في تركيا و بالتحديد في حلقة سباقالسيارات. 


بتحبيني بحبك اكتر, بتنسيني ما راح أتذكر!!  


صيف 2002 قدم أغنية (بتحبيني) الحان زياد بطرس التي صورت في كليبلم يظهر فيه شخصياً، وهو من إخراج ميشلين دمعة . 


عودته القوية ونجاح ساحق لألبومه عمري كلو : 


و من ثم عاد وائل و بقوه أخيرا ليحقق نجاحا ساحقا توج جميعنجاحاته السابقة و ليجعل من أغنيه لبنانية الصدارة في أغلب استفتاءات عام 2003 ويحصل من خلالها على جائزة أفضل أغنيه رومانسية الميروكس لأفضل أغنيه رومانسية وأفضل مغني رومانسي للعام 2003 .  
عمري كلـو :  




الألبوم يحتوي على أغاني: عمري كلو - هيدي انتي - كيف بدي سامحو- غروب – عشقان - واثق أنا منك - من بعد ألف نهار - آهات.  


فيديو كليب: صور وائل فيديو كليب واحد من الألبوم مع المخرج طونيابو الياس في لبنان وهي عمري كلو . 


تبكي الطيور :  


ثم قدم وائل أغنيه من أروع ما غنى بعنوان( تبكي الطيور) كلمات الشاعر السعودي : الأمير تركي السديري , و ألحان الملحنالتركي:سلامه شاهين. 
و قد استمع وائل للأغنية منخلال الموزع الموسيقي الموسيقار ناصر الأسعد و الموزع الموسيقي جان صليبا و لم يكنوائل مقتنعا في البداية على أداء مثل هذا اللون و لهذا سجل الأغنية تحديا له, لاحتوائها على مقامات عالية و أخرى منخفضة, و لكنه رفض طرحها لأخذ المزيد من الوقتللتفكير قام بتصويرها فيديو كليب و أخرجها طوني أبو الياس في منطقة البقاعاللبنانية إلى جانب بحيرة طبيعية و وصلت بسهوله في أول أسبوع لها لتحتل افضل أغنيهعلى سباق الأغنيات بروتانا. 




جن الهوى : 


كما أطلق وائل في فبراير 2004 أغنية (جنالهوى) عبر برنامج ستار أكاديمـي والذي صادف عيد العشاق من كلمات الشاعر سمير نخلةو ألحان طارق أبو جودة 


عام 2004 
" قرب ليي" 

طرح وائل كفوري الألبوم الذي حقق انتشاراًكبيراً في العالم العربي والذي استحوذ على إطراء كبير من الوسط الفني والنقادالموسيقيين الذين كان لهم الدور في تبادل الآراء حول اغنية "قرب ليي " التي اثارتاهتمام الناس من صغيرهم وحتى كبيرهم
وقد حازت هذهالأغنية على جائزة افضل اغنية لعام 2004 من جوائز موركس الذهبية Murex d'oوالبومه الاخير وائل2007 الذي حقق نجاحا باهرا واخذ عليها ايضا جائزةMurex d'or لافضل فديو كليب (بحبك انا كتير)
وصور من هذا الالبوم اغنية بحبك انا كتير فقط

لقب وائل بعدد من الألقاب عبر بعض الملحنين مثل " العندليب الطائر" من قبل الملحن شاكر الموجي, "كامل الأوصاف " من قبل الملحن وسام الأمير, لقب أيضاعبر إحدى المطبوعات اللبنانية "ربيع قلب الشباب". . كما لقب عبر جمهوره بأمير و ملكالرومانسية أو أمير الأغنية الرومانسية " The prince of Romance" . 







الفنان مروان خوري







مروان خوري..هو الشاعر ,الملحن ,المطرب
هو الفنان الشامل
حالة فنية مميزة فريدة من نوعها
رسم لنفسه طريقا مخلتفا حتى اصبح اسما لامعا في عالم الاغنية العربية
قدم العديد من الاعمال الناجحة
وغنى الحانه كبار الفنانين في الوطن العربي...وحتى الاتراك
فضلا عن عذوبة صوته وشفافيته
حيث قدم بصوته العديد من الالبومات التي حملت توقيعه شعرا ً ولحنا ً
اطلق عليه البعض لقب الفنان الشامل واخرون نادوه بالموسيقار
هو ببساطة .... مروان خوري
كانت بدايته مع الموسيقى منذ الصغر
حيث كان يلحن القصائد التي يأخذها في المدرسة ليسهل عليه حفظها
وكانت الموسيقى تأخذ معظم وقته
والدته ..كانت تهوى الطرب والغناء
فشجعته وعملت على صقل موهبته
وأملت ان يحقق حلمها في مجال الفن
واما والده..فلم يرغب بان يدخل ابنه في هذا المجال

نمت موهبته مع تقدم عمره
وكانت له العديد من المحاولات في مجال الموسيقى
...
تخرج من جامعة الروح القدس الكسليك
حيث درس فيها السولفيج و الهارموني و العزف على البيانو 
فصقل موهبته بالثقافة الموسيقية العالية

في السّابع عشر من العمر كان مروان خوري عازف محترف يشارك في حفلات فنية, كما قاد فرقة برنامج "ليلة حظ" مع المخرج سيمون أسمر أضافة إلى مشاركته كعازف في فرقة رفيق حبيقة في برنامج ستوديو الفن عام 1993.
وكان مايستروا لفرق موسيقيه لعدة فنانين منهم الشحروره صباح ووائل كفوري ونور مهنا 
و لكن في الوقت الذي كان فيه مروان نشيط فنيّا كعازف, كانت بداخل الفنان محاولات تلحينية لم تنشر إلى الجمهوربصورة رسمية, فهو بدأ منذ سن مبكرة, بكتابة الأغنيات و تلحينها.
في سنة 1987 حصل مروان خوري على الجائزة الثانية في التلحين من جامعة روح القدس في الكسليك, قدمها له ممثلاً للرئيس أمين جميل آنذاك.

ألبوماته:
وفي السنة ذاتها صدر شريط "كاسك حبيبي" يتضمّن خمس أغاني من تأليف, تلحين و غناء الفنان مروان خوري, مهّد هذا الشريط الطريق لمشوار عريق.
في 1995 صدرت أغنية "فيك لمّا بلاك" على شريط و كان جوّها رومنسي, قريب من عمل مروان الحالي. الأغنية نالت اعجاب الجمهور و عرفت انتشار سريع.
"لأصبر على ويله" أغنية لمروان خوري صدرت أيضا ضمن شريط منوّعات أطلقته شركة " رلاكس إن". "
في العام 1999 لحّن الفنان مروان خوري أغنية "تيا" و من ثمّ أغنية "الدّلعونه" للنجمة نوال الزّغبي.
و أصبح مروان خوري اسما لامعا و مطلوبا في مجال التلحين و التأليف.

سنة 2002, صدر ألبوم للفنان مروان خوري تحت عنوان "خيَّال العمر", من انتاج شركة "رلاكس ان" و "ميغاستار".
صوّر من هذا الالبوم أغنية "يا شوق" على طريقة الفيديو كليب مع المخرج باسم كريستو.
وفي العام الذي تلاه (2003) ، حصل الفنان المبدع على جائزة "الموريكس دور"Murex D’OR كأفضل ملحن.
" كل القصايد"البوم صدرفي مايو 2004
ألبوم" كل القصائد" من أنتاج شركة روتانا
"قصر الشوق "البوم صدر في 2006
البوم "قصر الشوق من انتاج شركة روتانا 
تفاصيل البوماته :
البوم خيال العمر عام 2002 

يتضمن


1- خيال العمر 
2-متل ياروحي ما حدا 
3- ياشوق 
4- لاصبر على ويلا 
5- يارايح 
6- على بالي 
7- فيك ياما بلاك 
وتم تصوير اغنيه واحده من هذا الألبوم وهي اغنية يا شوق 
من أخراج المخرد باسم كريستو
البوم كل القصايد 2004 
يتضمن 
1- كل القصايد 
2- خدني معك 
3- البنت اللبنانيه 
4- ارجعلي حبيبي 
5- نصيبي 
6- بدي 
7- بعدك يا هوا 
8- كل ساعه 
9- كل القصايد ميكس 
وتم تصوير ثلاث اغنيات من هذا الألبوم 
كل القصايد وخدني معك وكل ساعه تحت اخراج شقيق الفنان مروان خوري المخرج المبدع 
كلود خوري 
البوم قصر الشوق 2006 
يتضمن 
1- قصر الشوق 
2- عندي شعور 
3- لاتفكر 
4- ماعندن خبر 
5- خايف لاتروحي 
6- يامن بدمعي 
7- خلينا نعيش 
8- وبقلك شو 
9- حلوي الحياة
وتم تصوير اغينه وحده وهي أغنية قصر الشوق 
من اخراج شقيقه كلود خوري 
في عام 2007 صدر البوم منوع من شركة روتانا 
وكان من ضمن الألبوم ديو يارب الذي جمع الفنان الكبير مروان خوري 
مع الفنانه المتألقه كارول سماحه بعمل ناجح من اخراج المخرج الفرنسي تيري 
البوم انا والليل 2008 
يتضمن 
1- انا والليل 
2- لو فيي 
3- قولك 
4- الليل امبارح 
5- خاينه 
6- القرار 
7- خليك 
8- الليل امبارح ميكس 
9- لولا الهوى 
10- دواير 
11- يارب ميكس 
12- يارب 


النجاحات:
حاز على جائزة "الفنان الشامل" في الموريكس دور سنة 2004, يقول مروان " الفن الحقيقي له جمهور حقيقي و كبير بإذن الله".
بعد النجاح المنقطع النّظير الذي حققته أغنية و كليب "كلّ القصائد" من اخراج كلود خوري ، صوّر مروان خوري أغنية جديدة من ألبومه " كلّ القصائد" بعنوان "خدني معك" تحت اخراج المخرج المبدع كلود خوري.
الخطوة التالية للفنان كانت تصوير أغنية "كلّ ساعة" أيضا مع المخرج كلود خوري, و تحضير ألبوم جديد لنهاية سنة 2005 .


شارك مروان خوري بالعديد من الحفلات و المهرجانات النّاجحة في لبنان و الوطن العربي لاسيما مهرجان قرطاج. ففي صيف 2005 ، امتلأت مدارج مسرح مهرجان قرطاج حتّى عجز المكان الأثري على استيعاب كلّ الحشد, فتميّزمروان بصوته و أدائه الرائع ممّا دفع الصّحافة التونسية إلى كتابة أجمل النّقد عن هذا الحفل.


أعماله:
نبدأ بالذكر ان الأتراك اوعجبوا بمروان خوري الملحن واختاروا منه 5 اغنيات 
1-ويلي منك ماصعبك جاد نخله 
2- الدلعونه نوال الزغبي 
3- على بالي هواك مادلين مطر 
4- يارايح مروان خوري
5- بنوب نجوى كرم 
ونذكر اعمال الفنانين للفنان مروان خوري 
تعاون رائع مع الفنانه مها الريم بأغنيه رائعه 
بعدوا الهوى 
للفنان الكبير المعتزل ربيع الخولي 
وكانت من اجمل ما غنا 
وهي
انا جايي اعتذر
نوما 
لولا 
روحي رجعت ليا 
يادلو
وكان هناك ثلاث تعاملات مع الفنانه 
جوانا ملاح وكانوا من اجمل الأغاني 
بردي 
وشنناي 
وزخ المطر
وتعاون بأغنيتين رائعتين مع الفنانه الكبيره ماجده الرومي 
احبك جدا كلمات نزار قباني الحان مروان خوري
غني للحب كلمات والحان مروان خوري 
وتعامل الفنان الشامل مع الفنانه امل حجازي بأغنية اشقر 
وايضا مع الفنانه باسمه بـ8 أعمال 
دوبني دوب 
لاتفل 
وحياة عيونك
تغير
عيونو 
عيني ياموا 
كاسك حبيبي (ديوم مع مروان خوري)
راحوا
وتعامل مع مادلين مطر بأربعة اعمال
على بالي هواك 
لويوصفوك 
صيادك 
لاجمال الشقر
وكانت تعاملات مروان مع نوال الزغبي بـ اربعة اعمال 
الدلعونه 
ما عندي شك 
قلبي دق 
تيا 
وتعامل مع دينا حايك بعملين 
ياطير اليمامه 
حق الله 
وتعامل مع الفنان صابر الرباعي 
بأغنيتين 
عز الحبايب 
نادم
وتعامل واحد مع الفنان رامي عياش
الله عليك
وكان هناك تعاملات كثيره وكبير وناجحه منها 
كارول سماحه 
اتطلع فيي 
كيف 
حبيب قلبي 
وتعامل مع الفنان رضا بـ3 اعمال ناجحه 
غمرتيني بلطفك 
راضي 
علم ولدك 
وتعامل مع الفنان فضل شاكر 
بأغنية معقول 
وتدري ليه 
نار الشوق 
العام الجديد ( ديو مع شيرين )
ظلموني 
وتعامل مع كاتيا حرب لثلاث اغاني 
ابدا 
عاتب 
عالموعد 
وثلاث اعمال لفارس كرم 
جانن
عم تتحلى (الله الله )
صليني 
وعملين لريدا بطرس 
علقتني 
ماشي يا زمن 
وعملين لملحم زين 
ردوا حبيبي 
نامي 
وثلاث اعمال الجاد نخله 
ويلي منك ماصعبك
مغرم
بنت بلادي
وتعامل وحيد للفنان شاب جيلاني 
ما تستاهل 
وتعامل مع نورهان لأغنيه واحده 
انا من زمان 
ومع الفنانه غريس ديب تم التعامل بأغنيه انا حبيت
من كلمات مروان خوري والحان وتوزيع بودي نعوم
وتعامل مع الفنان السعودي عباس ابراهيم بـأغنية الله معا 
من كلمات مروان خوري والحان نقولا سعاده نخله 
وتعامل مع الفنان السعودي عبد المجيد عبدالله بأغنيه ناجحه 
سمعني غنيه من كلمات والحان مروان خوري 
وتعامل جميل مع الفنان السعودي طلال سلامه
شال الهوى 
وتعامل مع الفنان الشاب مامي بأغنيتين 
اللي بينا انتهى 
وامشي بطريق 
وتعاملين رائعين للفنانه نجوى كرم 
بنوب 
شو مغيره 
وكان هناك تعامل مميز مع الفنانه اليسا بثلاث اعمال ناجحه 
كرمالك 
ذنبي انا 
بتمون 
وتعامل مع الصوت التونسي الفه بنت رمضان بأغنيه واحده 
أصحاب
وتعاون مع اصوات كبيره ومهمه 
تعاون مع الصوت الرائع اصاله نصري بأغنيه وحده 
علمتني 
وتعاون مع الفنانه لطيفه التونسيه بـعملين 
اني احبك (وطني)
طفل زغير كلمات عبدالوهاب محمد الحان مروان خوري 
وتعاون مع الفنانه مايا نصري 
روح 
جاي الوقت 
ومع الفنانه اماني السويسي بأغنيه وحده 
وعدني 
وتعاون مع جو اشقر بأغنيه وحده 
روحي لبنيات 
وتعامل مع ديانا حداد 
الهواره 
وعمل واحد مع عماد حاوي
مش اي عيون 
وتعامل مميز مع الفنانه المغربيه حكمت بأغنيتن 
حاول 
ايديك خاينه (الحان مروان خوري فقط )
وتعامل مع الفنانه الكبيره ماري سليمان بأغنيتين 
بكرا منشوف 
حب يدوم 
كلوديا شمالي 
ياشب
وعمل واحد للنجم الصاعد حاتم عمور 
ولا مره 
وتعاون حديث مع نجمة ستار اكاديمي شذى حسون 
عشاق 
وتعامل مع الفنانه الصاعده نانسي زعبلاوي بثلاث اغاني 
مستحيل 
شولذكرك 
انت وبس
وعمل واحد للفنانه هاله هادي
ترضى 
وعمل واحد للفنان يحيى رضوان 
بابي دق
واغنيه للفنان كريم الشاعر 
من اليوم وبالرايح 
وعمل للفنان نقولا سعاده نخله
كوني مرا كلمات مروان خوري الحان نقولا سعاده 
وفي عام 2007 صدر لمروان خوري عمل ديو جمعه مع الفنانه المتألقه كاول سماحه 
يارب كلمات والحان مروان خوري توزيع داني خوري شقيق مروان الأصغر 
مروان خوري اسم لمع وسيبقى مخلد بذاكرة الفن الجميل والأصيل والصادق 












°ˆ~*¤®§(*§ محمــد فــــؤاد §*)§®¤*~ˆ° 


الاسم

محمد فؤاد عبد الحميد حسن

مواليد 20/12/1961 من مواليد محافظة القاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية من برج القوس حاصل على دبلوم دراسات تكميلية 
الأسرة :- له 5 إخوة وثلاث أخوات ومتزوج وله ابن (عبد الرحمن) وبنت(بسملة) من اشهر هواياته لعب كرة القدم وصيد السمك والكمبيوتر ومن أفضل ألوانه اللون الكحلى واللون الأسود 

البـــــــداية

منذ الصغر وهو يهوى الغناء وتعود على سماع العمالقة أمثال عبد الحليم وفريد الأطرش
وعبد الوهاب وأم كلثوم وغيرهم وكان يشارك منذ الطفولة في النشاطات المدرسية بالغناء والتمثيل 

........... إنفــــــــــراد............

ثم جاء محمد فؤاد بألبوم حبينا وصور إحدى أغاني الألبوم (هودعك)وصعد محمد فؤاد بهذا الألبوم لعالم الغناء والنجومية وثبت خطواته كنجم بتوالى أعماله الفنية من الالبومات الغنائية (مشينا وحيران والحب الحقيقي وكماننا 
تعامل مع كبار الملحنين والموزعين والشعراء .كما كان له أعماله التى قام بتلحينها مثل حيران ومنها ما قام بتاليفها وتليحنها كأغنية حبيبي يا والتى كانت تحمل اسم أخر البوم صدر له على الساحة الغنائية والتى اعتبره النقاد والجمهور بمثابة عودة قوية لنجم قوى بعد غياب دام سنتين أو اقل عن سوق الكاسيت تخطيطه لعمله 
ومحمد فؤاد مقتنع بأن الفيديو كليب له دور كبير فى إنجاح الأغنية وكان هذا أسلوبه الدائم وهو البعد عن اللابهار الذى ليس مجاله فى الاغنية ومقتنع ايضا بفكرة الكليب البسيط وقد لمسنا كل ذلك فى كليب (فاكرك يا ناسيني) حيث وجدنا الكليب لم يعتمد اى اعتماد كلى او جزئي على الخدع ولا الابهار البصري بل اعتمد على فكرة بسيطة لشاب بسيط وقد أداها فؤاد بكل براعة مما جعل الاغنية متصدرة سباقات الاغانى لسينين طويلة.

..تميــــــزه فى الغنــــــاء..

ورسمت هذه الأغنية(فاكرك يا ناسيني) تاريخا واسلوبا جديد له فى الفيديو كليب لتواصله مع المشاهد ودقة اختياره لطريقة التصوير وهو ما جعل محمد فؤاد نجم الفيديو كليب الاول وبلا منازع لسنين طويلة وقد كان محمد فؤاد دائما قبل اختيار الكليب او طريقة تصويره يقع على عاتقه انه هناك الكثير والكثير يتنظرون منه الفيديو كليب
لذا كان يتأنى فى اختيار الاغانى والطريقة التى يتم بها التصوير وهو ما اعتمد عليه محمد فؤاد بعد فاكرك ياناسيني وهو تصوير اغنية الحب الحقيقي والذى اصر فيها على التصوير مع الاطفال وتوالت بعد ذلك اغانية ومنها انا لو حبيبك والتى تم تصويرها ايضا مع الاطفال وهو بذلك أكد أن الاطفال هم فعلا الحب الحقيقي الوحيد فى حياتنا 

..المعــــادلة الصعــــبة ..

ومحمد فؤاد حقق معادلة صعبة قلما نجدها فى اى مطرب او فنان فى سيرته الفنية وهو نجاحه فى السينما بنفس قدر وحجم نجاحه فى الغناء .بل إن البعض يعتقد ويقول بأن محمد فؤاد ممثل إتجه للغناء وليس مطرب اتجه للتمثيل ونحن نرى أنه فى الحالتين محمد فؤاد هو فنان بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معانى ومقاييس للفن الاصيل 

..بدايته السينمــــائية..

وكانت اول تجربة سينمائية لمحمد فؤاد هو فيلم (أمريكاشيكا بيكا) والذى كان يجسد حلم الجميع فى السفر والهجرة إلى أمريكا وقد عالج الفيلم هذا الموضوع وطرح التساؤل الكبير الذى لم يوجد له حل الا فى اسم الفيلم (أمريكا شيكا بيكا)خطـــــوة إستحق عنها لقب عميد جيل الشباب ثم توالت بعد ذلك اعمال محمد فؤاد السينمائية وتلى الفيلم السابق افلام عدة ومنها القلب وما يعشق وغيرها من الافلام .الى ان جاءت محطة فيلم (إسماعيلية رايح جاى) والتى اعتبرها الكثير والكثير من النقاد السينمائيين انه فيلم غير مسار تاريخ السينما المصرية المعاصرة واصبح هناك لون جديد فى السينما المصرية يطالب بضرورة اكتشاف الوجوه الجديدة وتقديمها على الساحة الفنية وبذل كل ما هو مستطاع لخلق نجوم شباك شباب وهو ما نجح الفيلم فى تقديمةوقد شارك فؤاد فى الفيلم محمد هنيدى وحنان ترك ثم توالت اعماله مرورا برحلة حب وأخيرا وليس أخرا فيلم هوا فى ايه مع أحمد أدم وهو حاليا يقوم بتصوير فيلم جديد وقد تضاربت الانباء عن اسم الفيلم ولم يصرح به رسميا حتى الان.

.. فـــــــــــؤاد الإنســــــــــان ..

أما عن محمد فؤاد الانسان فهو انسان عاطفى زو حس مرهف مرح صادق طيب القلب يعبر ببراءة تلقائية عما يدور فى داخله شديد الصراحة رافض اى اسلوب ملتوى يكره الرياء والنفاق شجاع ويتحمل المخاطرة يعشق الملابس الرياضية المريجة ولاانيقة بحيث توفر له السهولة والمرونة فى الحركة والتنقل هواياته يعشق عشق تام كرة القدم وصيد السمك والسفر والترحال والكمبيوتر وله الكثير من الاصدقاء سواء من الوسط الفنى او من خارجه وقليل من الاعداء حيث انه صدوق يصادق بصدق

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يسلموا ميرفا عالموضوع الرائع .  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## شمعة امل

شكرا تحية على المرور  :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

يسلمووووووووو ميرفا على الموضوع 
بس طبعا ناقصين شوي فنانين وانت عارفتهم  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 
اذا ممكن؟؟

----------


## The Gentle Man

يعطيكي العافية
مجهود جميل جدا

----------


## دمعة فرح

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة ميرفا

----------


## المتميزة

°ˆ~*¤®§(*§ محمــد فــــؤاد §*)§®¤*~ˆ° 


الاسم

محمد فؤاد عبد الحميد حسن

مواليد 20/12/1961 من مواليد محافظة القاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية من برج القوس حاصل على دبلوم دراسات تكميلية 
الأسرة :- له 5 إخوة وثلاث أخوات ومتزوج وله ابن (عبد الرحمن) وبنت(بسملة) من اشهر هواياته لعب كرة القدم وصيد السمك والكمبيوتر ومن أفضل ألوانه اللون الكحلى واللون الأسود 

البـــــــداية

منذ الصغر وهو يهوى الغناء وتعود على سماع العمالقة أمثال عبد الحليم وفريد الأطرش
وعبد الوهاب وأم كلثوم وغيرهم وكان يشارك منذ الطفولة في النشاطات المدرسية بالغناء والتمثيل 

........... إنفــــــــــراد............

ثم جاء محمد فؤاد بألبوم حبينا وصور إحدى أغاني الألبوم (هودعك)وصعد محمد فؤاد بهذا الألبوم لعالم الغناء والنجومية وثبت خطواته كنجم بتوالى أعماله الفنية من الالبومات الغنائية (مشينا وحيران والحب الحقيقي وكماننا 
تعامل مع كبار الملحنين والموزعين والشعراء .كما كان له أعماله التى قام بتلحينها مثل حيران ومنها ما قام بتاليفها وتليحنها كأغنية حبيبي يا والتى كانت تحمل اسم أخر البوم صدر له على الساحة الغنائية والتى اعتبره النقاد والجمهور بمثابة عودة قوية لنجم قوى بعد غياب دام سنتين أو اقل عن سوق الكاسيت تخطيطه لعمله 
ومحمد فؤاد مقتنع بأن الفيديو كليب له دور كبير فى إنجاح الأغنية وكان هذا أسلوبه الدائم وهو البعد عن اللابهار الذى ليس مجاله فى الاغنية ومقتنع ايضا بفكرة الكليب البسيط وقد لمسنا كل ذلك فى كليب (فاكرك يا ناسيني) حيث وجدنا الكليب لم يعتمد اى اعتماد كلى او جزئي على الخدع ولا الابهار البصري بل اعتمد على فكرة بسيطة لشاب بسيط وقد أداها فؤاد بكل براعة مما جعل الاغنية متصدرة سباقات الاغانى لسينين طويلة.

..تميــــــزه فى الغنــــــاء..

ورسمت هذه الأغنية(فاكرك يا ناسيني) تاريخا واسلوبا جديد له فى الفيديو كليب لتواصله مع المشاهد ودقة اختياره لطريقة التصوير وهو ما جعل محمد فؤاد نجم الفيديو كليب الاول وبلا منازع لسنين طويلة وقد كان محمد فؤاد دائما قبل اختيار الكليب او طريقة تصويره يقع على عاتقه انه هناك الكثير والكثير يتنظرون منه الفيديو كليب
لذا كان يتأنى فى اختيار الاغانى والطريقة التى يتم بها التصوير وهو ما اعتمد عليه محمد فؤاد بعد فاكرك ياناسيني وهو تصوير اغنية الحب الحقيقي والذى اصر فيها على التصوير مع الاطفال وتوالت بعد ذلك اغانية ومنها انا لو حبيبك والتى تم تصويرها ايضا مع الاطفال وهو بذلك أكد أن الاطفال هم فعلا الحب الحقيقي الوحيد فى حياتنا 

..المعــــادلة الصعــــبة ..

ومحمد فؤاد حقق معادلة صعبة قلما نجدها فى اى مطرب او فنان فى سيرته الفنية وهو نجاحه فى السينما بنفس قدر وحجم نجاحه فى الغناء .بل إن البعض يعتقد ويقول بأن محمد فؤاد ممثل إتجه للغناء وليس مطرب اتجه للتمثيل ونحن نرى أنه فى الحالتين محمد فؤاد هو فنان بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معانى ومقاييس للفن الاصيل 

..بدايته السينمــــائية..

وكانت اول تجربة سينمائية لمحمد فؤاد هو فيلم (أمريكاشيكا بيكا) والذى كان يجسد حلم الجميع فى السفر والهجرة إلى أمريكا وقد عالج الفيلم هذا الموضوع وطرح التساؤل الكبير الذى لم يوجد له حل الا فى اسم الفيلم (أمريكا شيكا بيكا)خطـــــوة إستحق عنها لقب عميد جيل الشباب ثم توالت بعد ذلك اعمال محمد فؤاد السينمائية وتلى الفيلم السابق افلام عدة ومنها القلب وما يعشق وغيرها من الافلام .الى ان جاءت محطة فيلم (إسماعيلية رايح جاى) والتى اعتبرها الكثير والكثير من النقاد السينمائيين انه فيلم غير مسار تاريخ السينما المصرية المعاصرة واصبح هناك لون جديد فى السينما المصرية يطالب بضرورة اكتشاف الوجوه الجديدة وتقديمها على الساحة الفنية وبذل كل ما هو مستطاع لخلق نجوم شباك شباب وهو ما نجح الفيلم فى تقديمةوقد شارك فؤاد فى الفيلم محمد هنيدى وحنان ترك ثم توالت اعماله مرورا برحلة حب وأخيرا وليس أخرا فيلم هوا فى ايه مع أحمد أدم وهو حاليا يقوم بتصوير فيلم جديد وقد تضاربت الانباء عن اسم الفيلم ولم يصرح به رسميا حتى الان.

.. فـــــــــــؤاد الإنســــــــــان ..

أما عن محمد فؤاد الانسان فهو انسان عاطفى زو حس مرهف مرح صادق طيب القلب يعبر ببراءة تلقائية عما يدور فى داخله شديد الصراحة رافض اى اسلوب ملتوى يكره الرياء والنفاق شجاع ويتحمل المخاطرة يعشق الملابس الرياضية المريجة ولاانيقة بحيث توفر له السهولة والمرونة فى الحركة والتنقل هواياته يعشق عشق تام كرة القدم وصيد السمك والسفر والترحال والكمبيوتر وله الكثير من الاصدقاء سواء من الوسط الفنى او من خارجه وقليل من الاعداء حيث انه صدوق يصادق بصدق






 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا للمعلومات الرائعة ميرفا

----------


## شمعة الظلام

شو حياتي كتبتي سيرة داتية للنجوم ونسيتي حالك يانجمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]*معلومات كبيرة وموسوعة شاملة
*[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> شو حياتي كتبتي سيرة داتية للنجوم ونسيتي حالك يانجمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
يعني لو نحكي جد نسيتك انت يا فنانه
شكرا على المرور

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]*معلومات كبيرة وموسوعة شاملة*
> [/align]


يسلمووووو على المرور

----------


## تيتو

جميل جداً على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## شمعة امل

> جميل جداً على الموضوع الرائع


اسعدني مرورك

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

نانسى عجرم






الاسـم: نانسي عجرم


العمر:26 سنه


الـجنسيـه: لبنانيه من بيروت - الحمرا


تاريخ الميلاد:16/5/1983


البــرج : الثــور / من مميزات البرج التفكير الذكي وايضاً يكونو اصحاب هذا البرج يتصفون بالمرح


لـون الـشعر: ما بينَ الأحمـر والبُني


لـون العيون: ازرق


الــوزن:50 كيلو جرام

هـوايات نانســي عـجرم: الطبخ والسباحه السفر وخاصتا الى ايطاليا و تركيا

الاغــنيه المفضله: ناديت لـ عباس ابراهيم
المغني المفضل : فضل شاكر
اللـون المفضل: الازرق
الاكــله الـمفضله : لوبيا ورز
المسلسل الكرتوني المفضل: توم & جيري
تحب متابعة اشغالها واعمالها مع: مخرجها جي جي لامارا
الانســانه القريبه منها: امها
متى تـبكي نانسي عجرم : عندما ترى انسان يحتاج الى شيء ولا يقدر الوصول اليه
الفنانه المفضله: جوليا روبرتس وماجده والكثير
الفيلم المفضل: خلي بالك من(( زوزو)) وهو فلم مصري
ترتيب نانسي من اخواتها :نانسي هي الاكبر ومن بعدها اختها نادين عجرم تصغر نانسي بسنه وحده ومن بعدها اخوها نبيل عجرم ويصغر نانسي بسنتين



يسلمو ع المعلومات

----------


## العالي عالي

*أفضل الفنانات على الاطلاق 

*

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

_الاسم : تامر حسني شريف عباس_


_مواليد: برج الأسد 16\8\1977_


_السكن : القاهرة / مصر_


_شهاداته :تخرج من كلية الأعلام بجامعة 6 أكتوبر في القاهرة_


_والده مصري ووالدته سورية (حفظهما الله له)_


_ألوانه المفضلة : الأزرق الفاتح والأبيض واللون الأسود_


_هواياته : كرة القدم – ركوب الخيل – السباحة – العزف على آلة الغيتار – كتابة القصص وتأليف الأفلام_
















_*_ _له أخ وحيد ولا يعرف والده الذي انفصل عن أمه وهو لا يتعدى السابعة من عمره واسمه حسام,ولكن القدر_ _جمعهما مرة أخرى والتقى والده المهاجر خارج مصر._


_على رغم المأساة التي عاشها فى سفر والده وعدم معرفته له لفترة طويلة ،فإنها تعتبر أكثر ما يميز شخصية تامر حسني الحساسة الذي حاول من خلالها تقديم موسيقى ذات شكل خاص به وحده ، ليمر فعلاً إلى القلوب سريعاً ، وتقتنع به نقابة المهن الموسيقية وفي الوقت نفسه يصبح عضواً بها_ _رغم قصر عمره الفني الذي لم يتجاوز الستة أعوام بعد !_






_* انتبهت والدته لصوته وموهبته فقررت إدخاله معهد "الكونسيرفتوار" لتعليم الموسيقى_


_وبدأت موهبة الغناء تظهر عنده عندما كان في الجامعة حيث كانت تتيح له الكثير من الفرص_ _للغناء._
يسلمو

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

:SnipeR (100): 
 :Encore:  :Encore:  :Encore:

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

موضوع كتير حلو مشكورة اختي

----------


## أسيرة الشوق

بحب مروان خوري ممكن تعطيني سيرتو الزاتية؟

----------


## شمعة امل

> بحب مروان خوري ممكن تعطيني سيرتو الزاتية؟


 
ارجعي للصفحه الاولى

 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## العالي عالي

هاني شاكر  :Copy Of Ag:

----------


## شمعة امل

> هاني شاكر


 
 :SnipeR (36):  :SnipeR (36): 





 

*آخر جيل العمالقة وأول جيل الشباب هكذا قال عنه الموسيقار الكبير حلمي بكر عند تقديمه له في إحدى الحفلات الغنائية الكبرى التي قام بإحيائها.*

*وأبدى الجميع إعجابهم بما قال لكونه يتفق من كافة الجوانب مع الواقع والحقيقة ومنذ هذا التوقيت وأصبح مطربنا الكبير هاني شاكر الملقب بأمير الغناء العربي معروفا بأنه بالفعل آخر جيل العمالقة وأول جيل الشباب.*


*الميلاد والنشأة*
*ولد مطربنا الكبير هاني شاكر في القاهرة يوم 21/12/1952 في بيت يهوى الفن والموسيقى ومن هنا نشأ وعشق فن الغناء يسرى في عروقه حيث تربى على اغانى عمالقة الطرب والغناء وفى مقدمتهم العندليب الأسمر عبد الحليم حافظ .*

*وألحقه أبيه وهو في السادسة من عمره بفرقة كورال الأطفال بقيادة الدكتورة رتيبة الحفني وشارك في العديد من البرامج الإذاعية والتلفزيونية الخاصة بالأطفال مع ماما سميحة وزامله فيها صفاء أبو السعود ونسرين ومن داخل هذه البرامج تم اختياره ليشارك في فيلم سيد درويش حيث جسد شخصيته وأدى أغانيه في سن الطفولة .*

*بينما جسد شخصيته في الكبر الفنان الكبير الراحل كرم مطاوع ولفت الطفل الصغير الأنظار نحوه وشعر الجميع أن هناك نجم كبير قادم للساحة الفنية والغنائية .واستمرت رحلته مع دراسة الموسيقى والغناء بعد تألقه في هذا الفيلم حيث درس الموسيقى في الكونسرفتوار ثم التحق بكلية التربية الموسيقية .*

*بداية الشهرة والانطلاق*
*وبعد تخرجه التقى هاني شاكر بالملحن الكبير محمد الموجي الذي قدم له أول أغنية خاصة به بعنوان حلوة يا دنيا وكان هذا في عام 1973اكثر المقتنعين بموهبته وعن طريق الموجى التقى بمحمد سلطان وقررا اقتحام الساحة الفنية به وبقوة حيث قاما بتقديمه في حفل مصلحة الضرائب والذي كانت تحييه الفنانة الكبيرة فايزة أحمد زوجة الموسيقار محمد سلطان في هذا الوقت.*

*وحقق الحفل نجاح جماهيري ضخم فتوالت إشادات النقاد والمتابعين وكبار الموسيقيين حيث اتفقوا جميعا على انه يحمل طعم ومذاق جديد ونجح المطرب الصاعد هاني شاكر في تثبيت أقدامه في ظل وجود عمالقة الغناء أم كلثوم وعبد الوهاب وعبد الحليم وفريد الأطرش ونجاة الصغيرة وشادية ووردة وغيرهم ويعد هو المطرب الشاب الوحيد الذي نجح في فرض وجودة في ظل وجود كل هذه الكوكبة من النجوم .*

*بل وصل الأمر بالبعض لقيامهم بإجراء مقارنات بينه وبين المطرب الكبير المخضرم عبد الحليم حافظ ورغم عدم منطقية المقارنة في هذا الوقت إلا أن هذا ساهم في لفت الأنظار أكثر وأكثر نحو المطرب الجديد فراحت الصحف والمجلات تتسابق لإجراء الحوارات واللقاءات معه ولم تتوقف عملية المقارنة بين صوته وصوت عبد الحليم خاصة أن المدعم الرئيسي لهاني شاكر كان الموسيقار محمد الموجى رفيق رحلة كفاح ونجاح العندليب الأسمر .*

*اشهر الالبومات والاغانى*
*ومما ساهم في نجاح وتألق هاني شاكر وهو في بداية مشواره الفني تقديم في ثوب مختلف باختيار أغنيات من نوعية خاصة نجح من خلالها في جذب جمهور الشباب.*

*ولعل ابرز واهم هذه الاغانى التي تضمنتها ألبوماته الأولى سيبوني أحب وقسمة ونصيب وكده برضه يا قمر وباقولك إيه وكانت جميعها ضمن ألبومه الأول (كده بارضه ياقمر) الذي حقق له نجاحا مدويا في منتصف السبعينات أكد به وجوده ومكانته كمنافس قوى وشرس لكبار المطربين في هذه المرحلة وأعقبه بالبوم (ياريتك معايا ) الذي نفذ منه 200 ألف نسخة وقت صدوره وهو رقم كبير وضخم بمقاييس فترة السبعينات وتكرر النجاح والتفوق بألبومه (ميل ياحب) الذي تضمن أغنيته الشهيرة صدقينى .*

*وتوالت بعد هذا ألبوماته وأغانيه الناجحة التي حافظ بها على مكانته ونجاحه ورصيده فى قلوب عشاقه فبعد رحيل العندليب الأسمر عبد الحليم حافظ تم اختياره ليغنى اغنية (هو اللى اختار) كلمات محمد حمزة والتي كانت معدة لعبد الحليم حافظ الا ان القدر لم يمهله لغنائها وصدرت الأغنية في البوم غنائي بصوت هاني شاكر فى نهاية السبعينات حقق نجاحا مدويا.*

*وظل الجمهور يطلبها منه في الحفلات الغنائية لأعوام طويلة وأكد نجاحه بالبومة التالي (وصلنا لفين) وتربع على قمة التوزيعات موسمين متتاليين بألبومه الشهير (حكاية كل عاشق) الذي تضمن في وجهة الأول (حكاية كل عاشق) وعلى وجهة الثاني الأغنيتين الشهيرتين (لوكنت غالى) و(مشتريكى ماتبعيش) .*

*وفى العام التالي 1983تربع على قمة توزيعات الكاسيت أيضا بألبومه الشهير (الحب مالوش كبير) الذي تضمن مجموعة من الأغنيات الجميلة مثل (مش باعتب عليك وحكم الهوى وأصاحب مين وكتبت لى السنين ويا فرح اسعد ليالينا وغيرها) .*

*وتوالت ألبوماته الهامة والناجحة مثل البومى (معاك) و( بعشق ضحكتك) وتربع على قمة توزيعات الكاسيت عام 1987 بألبومه الشهير (على الضحكاية) الذي حقق توزيعات فاقت النصف مليون نسخة فى مصر وحدها وكما احترم جماهيره احترمته الجماهير وأقبلت بكثافة على سلسلة ألبوماته التالية مثل (قلبى ماله) الذي تضمن مجموعة من الأغنيات الجميلة فى مقدمتها تعبت من الكلام ومعقول نتقابل تانى وغيرها .*

*وكذلك ألبومه (شاور) والبومة الشهير (كله يهون) وألبومه الجميل (تخسرى) الذي تضمن الأغنيات الرائعة ( اتمدت الايدين ونسيانك صعب أكيد وماتقولش ليه وغيرها) والبومة الشهير (غلطة ـ ليه مانحلمشى) الذي حقق انقلاب مدوي فى منتصف التسعينات وتجاوزت توزيعاته حاجز المليون نسخة.*

*وتوالى نجاح ألبوماته الجميلة (الحلم الجميل) و (جرحى انا ) حتى اصدر البومه قبل الأخير (بحبك ياغالى) في موسم 2003 وأخر ألبوماته (قربنى ليك) فى موسم صيف عام 2005 ووصل عدد الاغانى التى قدمها مطربنا الكبير خلال مشواره الفنى لنحو 600 أغنية ارتبط جمهوره بها خلال مشواره الفني الجميل الذي بدأه من سن الطفولة ولازال مستمرا حتى اليوم بنجاح وتألق كبير ناهيك عن أغانيه الوطنية والدينية الجميلة التى قدمها عبر مسيرته الفنية بالإضافة للاوبريتات الوطنية الجميلة التى شارك فيها فى الاحتفالات الوطنية المختلفة .*

*كما حصل هاني شاكر على العديد والعديد من الجوائز كثيرة عبر مسيرته الفنية من كافة الأقطار العربية والاوربية كما شارك في العديد من المهرجانات العربية والعالمية مثل مهرجان الموسيقى العربية في القاهرة ومهرجان جرش في الأردن ومهرجان قرطاج في تونس وغيرها.*

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكورة شمعة على السيرة الجميلة 

يعطيك العافية

----------


## شمعة امل

> مشكورة شمعة على السيرة الجميلة 
> 
> يعطيك العافية


 
ميرسي على المرور 
 :SnipeR (5):

----------


## chabanne84

غير مروان الخوري برك الباقي قاع في سلة المهملات    آآآآآآآآآآآآسسسف و لكنه رأيي :SnipeR (43):

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

الاسم : تامر حسني شريف عباس


مواليد: برج الأسد 16\8\1977:برجه متل برجي :Eh S(17): 


السكن : القاهرة / مصر


شهاداته :تخرج من كلية الأعلام بجامعة 6 أكتوبر في القاهرة



والده مصري ووالدته سورية (حفظهما الله له)


ألوانه المفضلة : الأزرق الفاتح والأبيض واللون الأسود


هواياته : كرة القدم – ركوب الخيل – السباحة – العزف على آلة الغيتار – كتابة القصص وتأليف الأفلام
















* له أخ وحيد ولا يعرف والده الذي انفصل عن أمه وهو لا يتعدى السابعة من عمره واسمه حسام,ولكن القدر جمعهما مرة أخرى والتقى والده المهاجر خارج مصر.


على رغم المأساة التي عاشها فى سفر والده وعدم معرفته له لفترة طويلة ،فإنها تعتبر أكثر ما يميز شخصية تامر حسني الحساسة الذي حاول من خلالها تقديم موسيقى ذات شكل خاص به وحده ، ليمر فعلاً إلى القلوب سريعاً ، وتقتنع به نقابة المهن الموسيقية وفي الوقت نفسه يصبح عضواً بها رغم قصر عمره الفني الذي لم يتجاوز الستة أعوام بعد !






* انتبهت والدته لصوته وموهبته فقررت إدخاله معهد "الكونسيرفتوار" لتعليم الموسيقى


وبدأت موهبة الغناء تظهر عنده عندما كان في الجامعة حيث كانت تتيح له الكثير من الفرص للغناء.







* ومن هذا المنطلق يتمنى تامر أن يقوم بعمل دويتو مع عمرو دياب الذي يشير إليه دوماً باعتباره مثله الأعلى












يسلمو ميرفا على الموضوع :Eh S(17):

----------

